# Placenta Encapsulation - Raw vs. TCM



## Harley Quinn

I'm hoping this a good place for this thread! 

I'm going to encapsulate my placenta this time around; I'm hoping it will help with the emotional recovery since the first two weeks after my son's birth were ROUGH.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has looked into the differences between the two main methods for encapsulation (i.e. steaming the placenta before dehydration vs. not steaming it first).

I've read a few websites that claim the high heat of the Traditional Chinese Method (the steaming method) can cause the enzymes to break down and therefore the resulting pills aren't as useful.

On the other hand, it seems a bit "safer" to steam it first, if you know what I mean. As in, the idea of consuming a "raw" organ (even though it's been dehydrated) seems risky somehow.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Komatsu

It seems to come down to personal preference and what you're more comfortable with . I guess it's slightly "safer" to have it steamed first . I'm considering doing placental encapsulation this time around , I'll be delivering in Abbotsford . I see you're from the same area who are you having it done by ?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, I'm still undecided. Not really sure how to go about deciding either. Ah!

Anyway, that's a good question. I had a hard time finding people to contact at first. I ended up googling "placenta encapsulation abbotsford" and "placenta encapsulation fraser valley" and got a few places. I contacted Sarah at Prenatal to Parenting first, but she's on vacation during my EDD.

I heard back from Gina at Truly Pure Birth right away, but didn't respond. She does the TCM and charges $225 (starting price, depending on where you live), with $50 deposit when you register. Then, I heard back from Samantha at Breathe Into Being. She does the raw method and charges $170. But, she'll also steam it first if you prefer. I figured I go with her since it costs less, and I have the option of doing it either way. 

Here's another place I found that I didn't even try to contact since I didn't need to: https://melyndapetersen-birthdoula.webs.com/rates-services (She charges $150, but I couldn't see which areas she's willing to travel to)

Did you deliver your other babies at Abbotsford? I really loved all the nurses we had there the first time around, so I'm hoping it's the same this time too. :)


----------



## Komatsu

Thanks for the info . No , I had my first two at Royal Columbian but we've since moved to Mission . I've heard really great things about Abbotsford hospital though .


----------



## Kota

if you've had to take any medication throughout pregnancy, or have any pain relief during labour, ie/ epi/pethadine/c-section etc, then you're better off with the steamed method, just so get rid of anything lingering, also if theres any light meconium on the placenta then best to steam it, or if you can't get it in the fridge within 3-4 hrs of birth, or freeze it first before encapuslating, ie/ raw needs to be done on a fresh placenta. 

Otherwise its personal choice, the TCM method its only a very gentle steaming, and I guess it depends on your beliefs behind it. the Chinese believe that after birth, the mother needs to be kept warm, can only eat warm foods, drink warm drinks, is not allowed to bath for a certain amount of time to keep the body warm etc. so steaming means putting the 'warmth' into the placenta

But yes, others believe that by steaming it, you are killing off some of the good bits and its best to go from raw. I've done both for other people, and get great reviews back either way.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thank you, Kota! That is super helpful! I've told the woman doing mine that right now I'd prefer the raw method and I'll let her know if I change my mind. :)

Komatsu, my SIL delivered her two boys at Royal Columbian, and from her stories I gathered that I would much rather deliver at Abbotsford! It sounds so silly, but I'm really looking forward to the whole experience again. :)


----------



## IrelandsOwn

I went with the non Chinese method and had no problems. My placenta pills really helped with my recovery


----------

